# Plans for a paludarium



## Hedorah99 (Dec 28, 2006)

if anyone has any plans for a paludrium (or however you spell it) can you please pass them onto me. I need ot build one for work and want to do a good job and not have it crush the frogs i need to house.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Dec 29, 2006)

I have never built one myself but plenty of pages came up on a google search. Seems to give alot of instructions

here is one
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/46g_construct.htm


----------



## dtknow (Dec 29, 2006)

I have one that I built using the false bottom method. It has a small water section, but if I wanted I could have easily made it larger/deeper.

This should  give you an idea of how its done. 

















Yes, those are slings in the little vials. This is far from finished and still has a lot of spots that I need to work on.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Dec 29, 2006)

Are you dead set on building it yourself? If not you can purchase the kits, possbly pre-assembled at www.liveaquaria.com
Or at least the reptile supply catalog I got from them had paludariums in it, so they should be on the site somewhere.

Chris


----------

